# Other config options not available with `make config`



## lib13 (Mar 17, 2014)

I should have missed something about this.  For example, for /databases/mariadb55-server the config options of `make config` are:

```
# make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for mariadb55-server-5.5.35:
     SSL=on: SSL protocol support
     OPENSSL=off: Use OpenSSL instead of bundled yassl
     PORTSSL=off: Use OpenSSL from port (requires OPENSSL to be set)
     FASTMTX=off: Replace mutexes with spinlocks
     OQGRAPH=off: Open Query Graph Computation engine
     MAXKEY=on: Change max key length from 1000 to 4000
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

But I'd like to change some other config options, to those that are used in a Linux distro, like:

```
cmake
  -DWITH_EXTRA_CHARSETS=complex \
  -DWITH_INNOBASE_STORAGE_ENGINE=1 \
  -DENABLED_LOCAL_INFILE=ON \
  -DWITH_EMBEDDED_SERVER=${EMBEDDED} \
  -DWITH_READLINE=ON \
  -DWITH_ZLIB=system \
  -DUSE_ARIA_FOR_TMP_TABLES=ON
```

How can I change these options?


----------



## kpa (Mar 17, 2014)

It's up to the port maintainer to create those options as something you can change with `make config`. Contact the maintainer of the port and request those extra options to be added as selectable options.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 17, 2014)

These often aren't too hard to add by using the other options in the port Makefile as examples.  After getting it working, submit a diff to the port maintainer.


----------



## Peacekeeper2000 (Mar 17, 2014)

Have you tried a `make config -D<Other_OPTION>`where you just use the options that are provided in the source code ? I have successful complied such ports even if I needed to turn -D options off ( by using `variable=value` on the make cmd line )


----------

